# Any big diffs from 2006 Siena, CR Works to 2008 ?



## BenH (Dec 28, 2001)

I see several of these for sale at decent prices which are tempting. One of the Siena's had carbon seat stays (perhaps it was an 05) which seemed odd and I noticed they no longer use them. I'm assuming the CR Works haven't changed.


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

*Good values in these frames*



BenH said:


> I see several of these for sale at decent prices which are tempting. One of the Siena's had carbon seat stays (perhaps it was an 05) which seemed odd and I noticed they no longer use them. I'm assuming the CR Works haven't changed.


The CR Works did not really change since its introduction. The first year (2006) they had models in 6/4 and 3/2.5 but in 2007 and 2008 it is just 3/2.5. The first year they also had non-sloping frames, called TR. So there was the CR 6/4, CR 3/2.5, TR 6/4, CR 3/2.5 but I think Merlin must have realized "why have all these models plus the Extralight and Cielo?" and for 2007 it was pared down to just the CR Works.

The Siena with carbon stays was 2005 and earlier, it also had an integrated headset design that I was not a big fan of (I had a Merlin Extralight with the same HS design, a source of creaks). The 2006 and 2007 Siena had a conventional head tube and all-titanium frame and were pretty much identical save the graphics.


----------



## surferdude69 (Mar 28, 2010)

I would steer clear of the pre 2006 litespeed siena. There have been lots of problems with the carbon rear seatstays cracking 
The 2006 to 2009 litespeed siena, is a much stiffer and more durable bike. The 06 and 07 model sienas are identical, and the 08 and 09 models have a longer headtube.
In the end I didn't buy a siena, I got a sweet deal on a Merlin works CR.  
Im really happy with it, light stiff and supprisingly comfortable after 5 hours


----------



## Topher (Jun 5, 2005)

I can't speak much to the Siena, but absolutely love my CR Works. My understanding is that there is a little bit more going on with the CR's tube shape, butting etc., than the Siena, but haven't ridden one to know if its a substantial difference.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

I'd second avoiding Litespeeds with carbon stays -- titanium and carbon fiber don't play well together in my experience. Plus, they used the carbon stays to cut costs and marketed it as an improved ride. You want an all titanium bike. 

Some of the older Litespeed frames come up for sale on ebay for pretty decent prices. The ones Litespeed sold before they changed hands are arguably the best.


----------



## moosehead (Jan 29, 2010)

^I've had no issues whatsoever with a 2005 Ti/Carbon Siena. Sturdy, sleek, supple, stiff, sublime.

So nice in fact, I'm not able to let her go for a ubiquitious Taiwanese Carbon production rig.


----------

